# Bank Holiday Saturday Meet Up?



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

One or two people have expressed an interest in meeting up again  - how about Saturday of the Bank Holiday weekend?

We had a nice table in Canteen, under the Royal Festival Hall last time we arranged a meet - or for a nice, sunny morning there's the terrace fronting the river.

Anyone up for a meet?  10.30?? Too early

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Would love to RL - but will be in Canada on business (and a sneaky holiday!)

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

oo sounds nice Inde !


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes - straight into tx on my return methinks so well timed.

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Am in Derbyshire that weekend I'm afraid...sorry I won't be able to make it. Be lovely to meet up again soon though  
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I can make it. Shame Inde and Suity can't, I was looking forward to Inde arriving  

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I can make it too  

Wizard x

Although 12 is more my time for a Saturday......


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Would love to join you again if that would be ok??

Hope you are all well

Loubi


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Like Wizard, 12 is more my time - especially as 2 hr journey up -but I could always just arrive late if you decide on 10.30. As a few can't make that day, is it worth offering a few on a poll and seeing which is best for most?  I too would hate to miss an Inde entrance spectacular   ( you are NEVER going to be allowed to forget are you Inde!!)

Hope to 'see' some of you in chat tonight  
( And I bagsy pink for my colour!!)
lo
Misti x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm happy to make it 12 too - anyone else?  Newbies welcome!!  We can always have anothe rmeet up in September.  By then Inde could have perfected her cartwheeling technique...

RLx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Cartwheels?  Not I!  I shall be the serene dignified one hopefully growing a bump the next time you London based lot see me...  Swanlike I shall be (ie gliding across the terrace of the South Bank as my legs work furiously beneath the table tops trying to untangle themselves from some mangy plant!)  

Enjoy yourselves!  Hope lots of newbies take the chance to join in.  KiwiinUK, if you're reading this, I pass the NZ flag to you to wave on behalf of the kiwi contingent posting on the singles board!!  (I'm sure Bing Bong would do a fine job mind - apart from her West Island passport!  )

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I should be about, unless amusing the American...might be off to carnival but I reckon i could squeeze in a coffee. Decaff of course.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

No can do.... being bank hol weekend makes flights down from scotland very expensive.  Have a great time!
Mini


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I should be able to make it.  I've got chiro at 10 so will come straight afterwards so will get there about 11.30 if anyone wants to meet up before 12.

Starbuck


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Starbuck it'll be lovely to see you  - let's say 11.30 for us then and anyone arriving later will be welcome.  Coffee might have to morph into lunch - I can't go long without putting something into my mouth at the moment - fnar fnar...


Rose if you get the chance to pop over - you've got my number to check if we're still there later in the afternoon.


I'll see what the weather is like nearer the time to see where we end up - going to be great seeing you all again - or for the first tiem depending on who's coming!

RLxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope everyone has a lovely meet up. V sorry to miss you all but I've family visiting that weekend. 

Hope to make the next one. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Felix - how was your scan??

M xx


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't make lunch on Saturday as I'm heading up North for the weekend.  I hope you all have a great time  

Sunny xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi ladies

I am now back in the UK so I would like to come along on Saturday since I have not managed to make any of the meet ups this year so far. A friend of mine is having a barbie later that day so I will probably aim to arrive early and then leave you guys to it.  Have we confirmed venue and time yet?

Sima x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Misti, thanks for asking re scan. All good thanks. I'll pop an update on bumps and babies about it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes 11.30 at Canteen, near Waterloo and below RFH.  You'll have the pleasure of watching me eat brunch/lunch/afternoon tea all at once. Sima look forward to meeting you!

RLx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds great, I look forward to catching up with old faces and getting to know new ones  

Bingbong x

p.s. I better admit that I don't work Mondays and so have no idea when the bank holiday is   but as I haven't got anything planned for a saturday daytime for the next few weeks I'm sure I'll be ok.


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

BB - Bank Holiday is always last w/e in August, so meet up is Saturday 29th which is THIS Saturday!!!

Already planning my pink outfit  

Lol
m xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Unfortunately there isn't a bank hol up here.... 
have a great time x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Misti, if I had thought about the fact that it is nearly September (yay Jovi!) then I would have known it was this weekend. Feel a little   now  

Look forward to seeing you there in pink Misti! Wish that you were coming too Mini, it would be lovely to meet you  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

ladies I have a few of your numbers - Bing and Wiz for defo.  Anyone else who wants to PM me we can swap mobies or you can ask for mine.  Just incase anyone has trouble finding us.

RLxx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all, I hope you are all ok.

I will be coming on Saturday and am going to try and make it on time, unlike before!!!

Look forward to seeing you all

Loubi


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Great! Look forward to it!  Any other takers?  Warm and sunny but a bit cloudy I think on Saturday.

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ladies I have just got back from holidays, but I don't think that I will be able to join you on Sat as I have an appt later morning.  Hopefully will make the next one
L x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope you had a lovely time JJ.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Have we got a list of who's planning on being there?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome home JJ1!  Hope you had a fab holiday   x

Have a lovely time on Saturday ladies
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks girls

Can you pm me your number so if I am finish I can ring you guys and see if you are still there having coffee and cakes! your inbox is full

L x


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I don't post much - I'm more of a lurker    but would like to meet up on Saturday.  I don't understand all this PM business, but if someone wanted to PM me, I'll happily share my number.

Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Mancy - would be great to meet you.  We will be at Canteen from 11.30am - the Waterloo side of Royal Festival Hall.  I will Pm you.
RLx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to warn everyone that there are heaps of closures on the tube over the weekend, the Bakerloo line is out so don't try and use that. I can't remember the other lines. I think that the Jubilee is the northern part so should be ok. Best check with tfl anyway. 

Look forward to seeing everyone

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello ladies

not sure if I will make it along tomorrow...but could someone PM their mobile just in case...thanks
xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all
Afraid am pulling out of this one- got a very stiff and sore back/neck , there are works on line tomorrow which would mean a bus part of way, I am out in the evening and all in all just too tired  .

Hope you have a lovely time though 
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Lulumead - so sorry missed your post as didnt log on last night - would love to have met you!  Misti - sorry you not feeling great, we missed you!.

It was a very nice meet up for me, Wizard, Loubi, BingBong, Sima, Starbuck and Mancy - two of those ladies on their 2WW so all very exciting.

Canteen had some very lovely cakes on their menu which we took advantage of.  And the gods managed to specially organise about 40 blokes do a training run by the window.

So lovely to see everyone and meet two new faces.

RLxx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Really lovely to see everyone and have a natter; despite 2 pots of tea I've come home very thirsty, must be all the talking I did!  

Wizard x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Was lovely meeting up again and meeting new people.

RL if you could arrange our 40 man run past the window again that would be good!!!!!

Take care all and best of luck to the two on the 2WW!!

Lou


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

only trouble was Loubi, we were  bit slow at dashing out and tripping up a few of them!!

RLxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Lulumead I'm so sorry that no one got back to you with their number   it really wasn't anything personal and I would love to have met you (and heard all about your American!).  

RL, Starbuck, Loubi, Wizard it was so lovely to see you again. Mancy and Sima it was lovely to meet you both. I really enjoyed it but like you Wiz I came home soooooooooooo thirsty! Unfortunately I also came home to find that the wad of cash I found this morning in my kitchen was gone   it didn't belong to my house guest who was also puzzled so must have been the builders, strange thing to do I think  

   to those on a 2WW and about to start tx  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad you had a nice meet up -lots of tea and cake sounds nice! Now if I'd known about the 40 men I might have made more of an effort 

LOL
misti x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sounds like a perfect time, tea, cake and men to watch! no worries about PM'ing a number I didn't wake up until 11.30...and then mooched about not really doing much and trying not to think about boys too much  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls glad that you had a nice meet up sorry to have missed you
L x


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

So nice to meet you all and thanks for making me feel so welcome!  You'll be pleased to hear that I managed to get to Homebase for my DIY bits before they closed ...  

Logged on earlier to say hi, but had an overwhelming desire to eat (yes, even after those scones!) so have just scoffed and am now seriously thinking about bed.  Must be all that city air!

Thanks again all and enjoy the nice weather tomorrow.

Mx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the meet up - it was great to see new and familiar faces again.

Misti hope you are feeling better now.

Starbuck
xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

It was great to meet up with you yesterday afternoon.  It's so nice to put a face to a name.  

Great choice of venue and I must say the carrot cake was scrummy.  

I managed to make it London Bridge on time to get the train down to Kent to my friend's barbecue so I spent the rest of the day eating and drinking away.

I hope to catch up with you all again soon.

Love Sima x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for good wishes ladies 

Sima -I always reckon carrot cake counts as one of your '5-a-day'   so I feel obliged to have it if it's on the menu -even better if it's carrot and orange cake!! Same with Apple pie/crumble etc 

Misti xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm with you Misti......


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

just thought I'd update you ladies:
hello all
thought I'd update you with my booking appointment info from Kingston Hosp on Saturday. Saw a lovely (midwife? Nurse?) who spent about fifty mins with me filling in the huge form.  Didn't blink an eye at the double donor situation but did put me down for an early consultant's appoint because of it and my age.  Also thought consultant might suggest C/S on the basis - any thoughts??

She did a urine test and found a trace of blood and sugar.  So I am having test week after next for gestational diabetes.  And all the usual infection tests which I've had already for the ET.

Anyway, felt it was a very professional environment and felt happy to be under Kingston's care.  

Scan on 14th at 12 and a half weeks

RLxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

That's great news RL!! Sounds like you were happy with the midwife who saw you and how good that she didn't bat an eyelid. I hope that the blood tests all come back ok, and that the sugar in your wee was just caused by a high intake of sugar the night before  

Maybe ask in the bumps and babes thread about the C/S, maybe you already have I haven't read it tonight yet. Only thing with a C/S is the longer recovery time after.

Look forward to hearing about the scan, can't believe that you are nearly 12 weeks already!  

Bingbong xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow how time has flown by and you are that far on already!!!

Glad to hear that you got on well at your appointment at Kingston and that the nurse didn't comment on the double donor situation, that was nice. Also good that she spent so much time with you. 

Lets hope all these tests come back with good results!!

Take care of both of you! (how good that sounds!!)

Loubi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Loubi How is your DRing going? You must be stimming by now

L x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

What a good memory!!!

I am on day 3 now of stimms, thank goodness the hot flushes seem to have stopped but have gained killer headaches!! I have my first scan on Wednesday.

Hope you are all doing well
Take care
loubie


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

loubie - good luck!  Wishing you the best for Wed.

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Loubi Really hoping that your cycle goes well

L x


----------

